# Now I'm going to BE on Nate Berkus Show



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:w00t: You know I got tix to see the Nate Berkus show tomorrow. Well they sent a questionnaire saying that they're doing a show about people's best bargains that they got and they may be featured on the show. They're having someone from Shop Smart on to talk about deals. They had categories. You had to describe it and send pix. I sent info about my $750 Nicole Miller gown from the McGraw Dinner that I paid $150 for and also wrote about HomeExchange and getting a vacation for free. 
Well, the associate producer called me yesterday and liked what I wrote but said they needed someone about electronics and did I have anything. OY!! Well since I try to get a deal on everything :blushremember I even got Tyler for less $ because of his undescended tesicles :w00t::brownbag. I remembered we got our kitchen tv as an open box special for half price and I also got an iPod years ago the same way for half price. Well they loved the idea. They never heard of Open Box specials which means if a box had any damage to it they can't sell the product full price. They check it works and you get full guarantee. I used to poke around electronic stores for them ro you can ask. Often 50% discounts on perfect good. SOOO - they want me to appear on the show tomorrow.Have to get there at 7:45am with tv (small tv) and iPod and go to the Green room and make up. 

:new_shocked::new_shocked: What have I gotten myself into??:w00t: I like being behind the camera not in front of it.This should be interesting. They usually tape three weeks in advance. Wish me luck and send some mini-prayers that I don't get tongue tied.:shocked:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t: You know I got tix to see the Nate Berkus show tomorrow. Well they sent a questionnaire saying that they're doing a show about people's best bargains that they got and they may be featured on the show. They're having someone from Shop Smart on to talk about deals. They had categories. You had to describe it and send pix. I sent info about my $750 Nicole Miller gown from the McGraw Dinner that I paid $150 for and also wrote about HomeExchange and getting a vacation for free.
> Well, the associate producer called me yesterday and liked what I wrote but said they needed someone about electronics and did I have anything. OY!! Well since I try to get a deal on everything :blushremember I even got Tyler for less $ because of his undescended tesicles :w00t::brownbag. I remembered we got our kitchen tv as an open box special for half price and I also got an iPod years ago the same way for half price. Well they loved the idea. They never heard of Open Box specials which means if a box had any damage to it they can't sell the product full price. They check it works and you get full guarantee. I used to poke around electronic stores for them ro you can ask. Often 50% discounts on perfect good. SOOO - they want me to appear on the show tomorrow.Have to get there at 7:45am with tv (small tv) and iPod and go to the Green room and make up.
> 
> :new_shocked::new_shocked: What have I gotten myself into??:w00t: I like being behind the camera not in front of it.This should be interesting. They usually tape three weeks in advance. Wish me luck and send some mini-prayers that I don't get tongue tied.:shocked:


OMG!!! That is hilarious!!!! Good for you, Sue!!! So when will the show air? Tomorrow or another day? Go, Sue! Go, Sue!!! :chili::chili::chili:

p.s.: LMAO at getting Tyler for less $


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Great! It's funny how things take turns. You couldn't get them interested in your discount champion bred doggy? Would love to have Tyler there with you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow that's so neat! oh you'll have to tell them about your best deal...Tyler!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, this is so exciting Sue. You're do great -- I know that you will. I also have a TV that we got on open box special.

BTW -- be sure to let us know when we can see our latest start (you) on the show.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Sue! I am so excited for you to be on TV!
That should be so much fun! 
You'll be great!

You should have paid at least _quadruple MORE_ for Tyler because he is THAT cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have never heard of Nate Berkus :brownbag:---but I HAVE heard of Sue & Tyler---and if you think he is okay then he is okay w/me too! :yes: 
Can I watch you on TV? What time(east coast time)---which network? Hey, we will get up early to see you here in Cali. Let us know!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't heard of the show either but how exciting that you'll be on it!!!! You'll have to tell us when it's on so we can watch you on it!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

princessre said:


> OMG!!! That is hilarious!!!! Good for you, Sue!!! So when will the show air? Tomorrow or another day? Go, Sue! Go, Sue!!! :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> p.s.: LMAO at getting Tyler for less $


Thanks Sophia. They said they shoot about 3 weeks in advance so it won't be for a while. I'll let everyone know.


Starsmom said:


> Great! It's funny how things take turns. You couldn't get them interested in your discount champion bred doggy? Would love to have Tyler there with you!


They kind of were interested in Tyler (who wouldn't be?) and i think they're going to mention how i always shop deals and even got one on my spectacular Maltese.:HistericalSmiley: I sent a picture of him.:blush: Figured it would get the AWWWW factor.:HistericalSmiley:


Maglily said:


> Wow that's so neat! oh you'll have to tell them about your best deal...Tyler!


Thanks Brenda. I did mention him. I should have mentioned how my DS was saving us about $45,000 for finishing 4 years of college in 2.5 this January! See how savings runs in the family?:thumbsup:


Lacie's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww, this is so exciting Sue. You're do great -- I know that you will. I also have a TV that we got on open box special.
> 
> BTW -- be sure to let us know when we can see our latest start (you) on the show.


Aha - so you know the secret too Lynn. And you know Secret too.:HistericalSmiley: I love open box specials.:chili: As I said. I think it will air mid January. will let you know.


Canada said:


> Oh Sue! I am so excited for you to be on TV!
> That should be so much fun!
> You'll be great!
> 
> You should have paid at least _quadruple MORE_ for Tyler because he is THAT cute!


I agree - at least quadruple. Actually they could have had my vacation home for Tyler he's so terrific. :blush:


edelweiss said:


> I have never heard of Nate Berkus :brownbag:---but I HAVE heard of Sue & Tyler---and if you think he is okay then he is okay w/me too! :yes:
> Can I watch you on TV? What time(east coast time)---which network? Hey, we will get up early to see you here in Cali. Let us know!





Bailey&Me said:


> I haven't heard of the show either but how exciting that you'll be on it!!!! You'll have to tell us when it's on so we can watch you on it!!!!


Sandi and Nida - Nate Berkus is an interior design guru. Oprah I think gave him his big start (know you heard of Oprah no matter where in the world you are :smrofl She used to have him on about design and renovation. He always seemed like the sweetest, nicest guy. Then the saddest thing happened...he was in Phuket I believe where the huge tsunami hit. He and his partner were swept away by torrents of water but they were separated and I think Nate clung to a tree for life. His lover was washed away and died. It was heartbreaking and obviously life changing. Oprah had him on sometime after and he just looked haunted. Many years have passed and I'm so happy he's doing well and has his own show and I think lines of products like furniture and linens, etc. I'm anxious to meet him. Here's the website: Nate Berkus: The Official Website of The Nate Berkus Show
I'll let you know when it will be on but not for three weeks from what they told me.
I'll let you all know when it will be on.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The ultimate bagain family!!!!!! LOL!!!!

I'm so glad you are going to be on the show!!!! How cool is that!? I still think Tyler should have been featured. Could you imagine them doing a close up of um....Tyler's personal area as they explain why Tyler was also a bargain LOL!?!?!?!!? 

Please keep us updated. I would love to watch the episode!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue,

That's so exciting!!! Let us know when it will be on.... can't wait to watch you on TV!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

We already have your autograph!:chili:

When you become (not that you're not already) famous, we'll have bragging rights!:thumbsup:

Have fun on the show, Sue!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that is sooo exciting!!!!! I want to go shopping with you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t: You know I got tix to see the Nate Berkus show tomorrow. Well they sent a questionnaire saying that they're doing a show about people's best bargains that they got and they may be featured on the show. They're having someone from Shop Smart on to talk about deals. They had categories. You had to describe it and send pix. I sent info about my $750 Nicole Miller gown from the McGraw Dinner that I paid $150 for and also wrote about HomeExchange and getting a vacation for free.
> Well, the associate producer called me yesterday and liked what I wrote but said they needed someone about electronics and did I have anything. OY!! Well since I try to get a deal on everything :blushremember I even got Tyler for less $ because of his undescended tesicles :w00t::brownbag. I remembered we got our kitchen tv as an open box special for half price and I also got an iPod years ago the same way for half price. Well they loved the idea. They never heard of Open Box specials which means if a box had any damage to it they can't sell the product full price. They check it works and you get full guarantee. I used to poke around electronic stores for them ro you can ask. Often 50% discounts on perfect good. SOOO - they want me to appear on the show tomorrow.Have to get there at 7:45am with tv (small tv) and iPod and go to the Green room and make up.
> 
> :new_shocked::new_shocked: What have I gotten myself into??:w00t: I like being behind the camera not in front of it.This should be interesting. They usually tape three weeks in advance. Wish me luck and send some mini-prayers that I don't get tongue tied.:shocked:


Wow! Not only is Tyler a star ... but, now you will be, Sue! Yoo! Hoo! :chili::chili::chili:
Please let us know when the show will be on so that we can watch it! I can't wait!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

[Q
Sandi and Nida - Nate Berkus is an interior design guru. Oprah I think gave him his big start (know you heard of Oprah no matter where in the world you are :smrofl 
Oprah? Oprah? You mean the one that Dr. Phil made famous?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> Could you imagine them doing a close up of um....Tyler's personal area as they explain why Tyler was also a bargain LOL!?!?!?!!?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Tammy, that imagery is just way too funny!! Good thing Tyler is so precious and secure in himself.....all this teasing could get to a boy!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler says, "Why aw you wadies talking about my famiwy jewers. I don't talk about yaw bweasts? :blush::brownbag::brownbag:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler says, "Why aw you wadies talking about my famiwy jewers. I don't talk about yaw bweasts? :blush::brownbag::brownbag:


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

double post :brownbag:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> The ultimate bagain family!!!!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you are going to be on the show!!!! How cool is that!? I still think Tyler should have been featured. Could you imagine them doing a close up of um....Tyler's personal area as they explain why Tyler was also a bargain LOL!?!?!?!!?
> 
> Please keep us updated. I would love to watch the episode!


Tammy, I think it would turn from a PG to an R-rating. :w00t::w00t: I've never seen Tyler bite but that could provoke a little reaction. Privacy please.:HistericalSmiley:


harrysmom said:


> Sue,
> 
> That's so exciting!!! Let us know when it will be on.... can't wait to watch you on TV!!!!


thanks Debbie, I will


Sandcastles said:


> We already have your autograph!:chili:
> 
> When you become (not that you're not already) famous, we'll have bragging rights!:thumbsup:
> 
> Have fun on the show, Sue!


I just want to stand up and not faint Allie. Not looking for more than that. :HistericalSmiley::blush:


bellaratamaltese said:


> oh that is sooo exciting!!!!! I want to go shopping with you


I'm really a bargainista. Rarely pay full price unless I absolutely have to. must be from being brought up by a mom who went through the depression and my DH and I being self-employed. You just never know, so we're into saving, not spending.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Wow! Not only is Tyler a star ... but, now you will be, Sue! Yoo! Hoo! :chili::chili::chili:
> Please let us know when the show will be on so that we can watch it! I can't wait!:chili::chili::chili:


I'd rather Tyler be on it Marie. :thumbsup: I will let you know though, unless I'm terrible. Then i won't.:HistericalSmiley:


edelweiss said:


> [Q
> Sandi and Nida - Nate Berkus is an interior design guru. Oprah I think gave him his big start (know you heard of Oprah no matter where in the world you are :smrofl
> Oprah? Oprah? You mean the one that Dr. Phil made famous?:HistericalSmiley:


Yeah, Sandi, something like that.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


princessre said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Tammy, that imagery is just way too funny!! Good thing Tyler is so precious and secure in himself.....all this teasing could get to a boy!!


I try not to tell Tyler when others are discussing his family jewels. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Susan too funny I tape the show everyday and I have my PVR set. Well are you going to wear the Nicole Miller dress...and yes you should bring Tyler with you. Well enjoy yourself and it will be alot of fun...I wish I lived in NY....does anyone have a single son that wants dual citizenship....lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> Oh Susan too funny I tape the show everyday and I have my PVR set. Well are you going to wear the Nicole Miller dress...and yes you should bring Tyler with you. Well enjoy yourself and it will be alot of fun..*.I wish I lived in NY....does anyone have a single son that wants dual citizenship*....lol


Lynda - you are too funny. All for tv show tickets? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Not wearing the dress, thankfully - those studios are freezing.:w00t: They just want the electronics stuff from me unfortunately. I'll be there with my tv and iPod though


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This is so, so exciting!!!:chili::chili:

I watch that show everyday when I am home ~ I LOVE Nate!!

Will be watching for you :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love Nate! You should tell the Tyler story, I bet Nate would think it was totally funny!! Make sure to tell us the air date!! I will set my DVR for sure!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

WOOOOT! have a great time


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks Sophia. They said they shoot about 3 weeks in advance so it won't be for a while. I'll let everyone know.
> 
> They kind of were interested in Tyler (who wouldn't be?) and i think they're going to mention how i always shop deals and even got one on my spectacular Maltese.:HistericalSmiley: I sent a picture of him.:blush: Figured it would get the AWWWW factor.:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


That is very exciting news!!!! Keep us posted on the air date.

I had no idea he had such a tragedy .. that is just horrible.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Sue, how exciting! :chili::chili:You will be fabulous on camera!!! I picture you to be a calm, cool and collected person...on camera or off!! And, I must tell you, you are a gal after my own heart! I am a bargain shopper to the max!! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the show!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Sue. Have a blast. I wish Nate could decorate my house. xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

We love Nate here! Such a good show & a strong man. He also appears on The Today Show a few times a month. Sue, your story reminds me of a similar senario years ago when Gayle King (Oprah's friend) taped her talk show here in Hartford. I went with my mother to watch the show & have fun in the audience together. And I was randomly picked while we stood in line for the show to be ON the show. Was exciting, but I think my mother had more fun in the audience. Good luck tomorrow & keep us posted when the show will air, we will be watching.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sue,

You will do excellent - you articulate perfectly, PLUS, you have the best sense of humor ever! Humor makes for a GREAT guest!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

joyomom said:


> This is so, so exciting!!!:chili::chili:
> 
> I watch that show everyday when I am home ~ I LOVE Nate!!
> 
> Will be watching for you :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:





pammy4501 said:


> I love Nate! You should tell the Tyler story, I bet Nate would think it was totally funny!! Make sure to tell us the air date!! I will set my DVR for sure!!


Thanks so much. Nice to hear someone watches the show. I'm so confused about who's on when and where now that I have trouble keeping up with the shows on daytime ...and nighttime:blink:.



Alice Ana said:


> WOOOOT! have a great time


Thanks Shelby


k/c mom said:


> That is very exciting news!!!! Keep us posted on the air date.
> 
> I had no idea he had such a tragedy .. that is just horrible.


I just found out from my neighbor (interior design professor) that Nate had appendicitis symptoms when on The Today Show:w00t: the beginning of December and had to have it removed. He had called Dr Oz to tell him symptoms. LOL. Really. Was back to work a week or so later. He needs a break!


lori said:


> Sue, how exciting! :chili::chili:You will be fabulous on camera!!! I picture you to be a calm, cool and collected person...on camera or off!! And, I must tell you, you are a gal after my own heart! I am a bargain shopper to the max!! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the show!!


I do know bargain shopping pretty well. What bothered me is that they sent me talking points based on what I told them over the phone. Ugh. I'll be trying to think of what I should say or forgot to say.:smilie_tischkante:


KAG said:


> Oh wow, Sue. Have a blast. I wish Nate could decorate my house. xoxoxoxoxoxoox


I agree Kerry. Want to slip him some shots of my home office. Nate, I'll do your show if you do my office.:innocent:


ann80 said:


> We love Nate here! Such a good show & a strong man. He also appears on The Today Show a few times a month. Sue, your story reminds me of a similar senario years ago when Gayle King (Oprah's friend) taped her talk show here in Hartford. I went with my mother to watch the show & have fun in the audience together. And I was randomly picked while we stood in line for the show to be ON the show. Was exciting, but I think my mother had more fun in the audience. Good luck tomorrow & keep us posted when the show will air, we will be watching.


I know Ann. If you're just an audience member you can just have fun. If you have to appear I think it feels like there's a 500 pound gorilla waiting for you to say something.:w00t:


Sandcastles said:


> Sue,
> 
> You will do excellent - you articulate perfectly, PLUS, you have the best sense of humor ever! Humor makes for a GREAT guest!


Thanks Allie. Much more articulate in print that speaking but I'll try. If I relax enough I can be funny. Just have to relax. :smscare2: Tough Nate seems like the kind of guy who could be your guy best friend or brother so hopefully I'll relate that way.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How exciting! Let us know when it airs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

njdrake said:


> How exciting! Let us know when it airs!


Thanks, Jane.
I'm off to the show in about a half hour. Hoping all goes well.:thumbsup:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

How exciting! Hope you have a wonderful time!

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral, I'm not around for a day and look what happens! Your friends become big STARS!!!! :aktion033::aktion033: Wish I could be in the audience!!


Good luck!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi's reminders to Sue:
1. Remember not to talk about "Tyler's jeuls" or "any-bodies bwests." :innocent:
2. Regarding the bwests---my mommie says that would be a very small subject where she is concerned!:HistericalSmiley:


----------

